# Tips on teaching agility?



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll be so interested to see what kind of responses you receive. I have zero experience and am really wanting to get involved with agility with my next dog. I'm planning on signing up for classes. Had you thought of trying that?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

One of the other members here, Megora, had suggested trying to find a local agility class. It's something I am definitely interested in looking into more.

I've seen on TV how they show they the dogs how to weave by leadeing them with a treat and slowly weaning them off of following the treat until they get to the point where they can blast right through!

I think my guy would love it, he is such a proud dog and I think it would be great stimulation both physically and mentally.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can't find a class, there are a bunch of agility DVDs on BowWowFlix.com, maybe you could rent one. I'm sure the agility folks would have plenty of recommendations on the best to get. Also, I would be really careful on jumping too high with a puppy. You don't want to damage any growing joints and growth plates.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks DNL. Last thing I want is to do damage to him

I found this link for a agility club near me - Dog Agility - Long Island Agility Home page

Sounds pretty cool, they meet up every Sunday and for new people they say just come on down with $10 for a lesson

I've got a vet appt scheduled for next week so I'll ask him about doing jumping or anything like that at this point with Jackson


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Find a training center and take Agility classes with your dog. It looks so easy when you see experienced folks do it and it isn't.

Before, you sign up get recommendations from people. You need a class that will teach you the basics and handling skills.

Good Luck.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

rhondas said:


> Find a training center and take Agility classes with your dog. It looks so easy when you see experienced folks do it and it isn't.
> 
> Before, you sign up get recommendations from people. You need a class that will teach you the basics and handling skills.
> 
> Good Luck.


 
Thanks Rhondas.

I do know that one of the people who run the class I linked to above, Sheila Mittenmeyer, also is an instructor at this indoor facility: Doggie U K9 Academy - dog training facility Long Island 

Victoria Stillwell of 'It's Me or The Dog' filmed a couple of episodes there and it seems like a great place. Only problem with them is the agility is Monday afternoons, impossible to make. I'm hoping that they run the Sunday outdoor class the same way - I figure hey it's only $10 for a lesson, no obligation to sign up long term. We might just go check them out this weekend and see what its all about.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kirby and I've been taking agility classes and they are great fun. A good instructor will begin with getting the dog familiar with the equipment and you familiar with training. Some dogs take to certain obstacles fast, Kirby loves all the contacts and Darby loves the tunnels.

It is so much fun and really helps build your dogs confidence and you learn to works as a team, great fun and helps with all other types of training. You both will love it.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Action Jackson

Thought I'd let you know. The one piece of equipment that Goldens seem to have the most difficultly with is the teeter . Don't know why but it's definitely a Golden thing. I started Agility with my dog in March of this year and we're doing our first trial this weekend - AKC JWW (Jumpers with Weaves) but we can't do standard because he's still afraid of doing the full height teeter.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How exciting!

I would definitely look into a local class, where you can have experienced instructors help teach you how to “handle”. There is a lot more that goes into agility than just the obstacles. Agility is really what happens between the obstacles.

Since he is just a year old, a few tips. This would apply to ANY dog, young or old. You want them to have lots of confidence with the obstacles so always make it fun and successful. Start with the jumps very low. 

Don’t start teaching the weaves until he is older, the repetitive weaving motion is tough on a growing body. I would actually recommend holding off on the weaves until you can have someone show you different ways to train them. There are as many methods to teaching the weaves as there are trainers, but one I don’t recommend is leading them through with a treat!

Have fun! Agility and is great game and I am sure you will have a blast.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

On Mira's one year b-day we had a puppy reunion that included an agility lesson. Here are some of the things they had for one year old puppies.

Short straight tunnel









Plank









wobble board









Low jump


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

FYI I would take Sammydogs' advice she may know a little something about what she is talking about!

(ActionJackson, you probably already know this, but I wrote this for newbies to the site that may not know about our fellow members)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jessica...What is that you have when Mira is on the plank? Like a guide stick, or her leash?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like her leash to me...
Take Jessica's advice! She knows what she is talking about!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies! Yes, that was her leash!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Advice taken! I knew I asked the right people about this


----------

